# distributor



## truck25 (May 22, 2006)

i race a nissan truck it has a z-24 motor i was given a two points dist. that we think came of a 1.6 ? it burnt up last week need a new one or parts to fix this one if anyone can help thank you. could use a one point dist. also. e-mail at [email protected] or call 207-453-6605 ask for jon
thanks 
jon v


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

Think the best i have is a single point L series distributor not sure if that would help,


----------



## truck25 (May 22, 2006)

thanks how much ? i have tried just about everthing that i can thing i could think to do too this thing.have missed three weeks now.... thanks jon


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

sorry mate was away for a week, and never got an email notification 

I can get soem pictures etc of it if you want to see if it may work, also don;t mind taking some measurements etc
I'll send you a PM with my email address.


----------

